# Pseudempusa pinnapavonis breeding diary



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

They like to play dead

*Click here to enlarge*





*Click here to enlarge*





*Click here to enlarge*





The male shed to adult on December the 30th..Today is 7th february..so far its been 39days adult..The female shed to sub adult 3 days ago..Graham assures me it will be fine cause the male lives for ages..Im hoping this one works out cause mantida likes the look of it and wanted an ooth..Heres the male adult and pulling a threat pose.

*Click here to enlarge*





Heres the female sheding to adult few days ago

*Click here to enlarge*


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

good news guys..my female just shed to adult..i now have a breeding pair..WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..just 3 weeks to make her ready then il try and mate them...things are really starting to become exciting now..ghost pair at sub adult..jades mated..idols nearly ready as well as other species its pretty busy..  pics coming tomorrow when she drys out.


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> good news guys..my female just shed to adult..i now have a breeding pair..WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..just 3 weeks to make her ready then il try and mate them...things are really starting to become exciting now..ghost pair at sub adult..jades mated..idols nearly ready as well as other species its pretty busy..  pics coming tomorrow when she drys out.


Hi

That's great mate. I guess You will do fine with them. And it is exactly right to try to mate them after approx. 3 weeks, but be warned that some females of this species do not take 3 weeks to become ready to mate, but they take 3 MONTH!!! Just never stop to try to mate her if it won't work after only 3 weeks  

regards,

tier


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

tier said:


> HiThat's great mate. I guess You will do fine with them. And it is exactly right to try to mate them after approx. 3 weeks, but be warned that some females of this species do not take 3 weeks to become ready to mate, but they take 3 MONTH!!! Just never stop to try to mate her if it won't work after only 3 weeks
> 
> regards,
> 
> tier


well i got plenty of practice with my jade mantis...over 6 days the male mounted her 11 times..it was a nightmare..but i got there in the end..im very patient so if its longer than 3 weeks its no bother..The only thing im worried about is my male..Hes been adult for min of 2 months!!! graham said the males lives for donkeys years so im hoping it works out ok..the male doesnt eat alot..like 1 blue bottle every week..he dont like eating..his abdomen is very thin.stupid male :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 4, 2008)

This species is more challenging to pair up. Prepare to lose a few males  The females need to be VERY fat and the males are pretty nervous.

As Tier suggested, leave them for a piece longer than three weeks, there is no point risking it. Five weeks should be okay.

Make sure you keep the male cool.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> This species is more challenging to pair up. Prepare to lose a few males  The females need to be VERY fat and the males are pretty nervous.As Tier suggested, leave them for a piece longer than three weeks, there is no point risking it. Five weeks should be okay.
> 
> Make sure you keep the male cool.


i only have 1 male..i love a challenge :lol: il put the male in a room cooler than mine in a sec.


----------



## tier (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi

The males really live long. I think about 5-7 month without any problems.

regards


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

tier said:


> HiThe males really live long. I think about 5-7 month without any problems.
> 
> regards


why do i need to cool him down them..its pointless?man 5-7 months..WOW


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> why do i need to cool him down them..its pointless?man 5-7 months..WOW


Don't question, just do it


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

adult male


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

day 11 today..the male mounted the female than after 5 mins they connected..its been 15 mins and there still connected..5 weeks. :lol: i dont think so  pics coming up


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

day 11...success  

I been feeding her big time..shes really fat..Soon as he gets of her im going to give her a ton of flys,.


----------



## tier (Mar 21, 2008)

Woah! Superb! You are the man!

Please let me know how old the female is, and how you kept her: temperature, moisture, diet and what time did you switch lights on? 24hours light like you do it usually?

That is really cool because Pseudempusa seems to be easy to keep, but not easy to breed.

Another thing I want to say is that the picture of the adult male seems to be [SIZE=24pt]one of the best mantid-pictures I've ever seen[/SIZE]

Thank you for that pic!

regards,

Stefan


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

tier said:


> Woah! Superb! You are the man!Please let me know how old the female is, and how you kept her: temperature, moisture, diet and what time did you switch lights on? 24hours light like you do it usually?
> 
> That is really cool because Pseudempusa seems to be easy to keep, but not easy to breed.
> 
> ...


not bad hey for someone that only started breeding few months ago.room temps are 80f 24hours a day..humidity is between 15-35%.shes been eating crickets.now i have my flys hatching fine shes living on them now./.the female has been adult for 11 days..the male has been adult for about 2 months.i dont switch the lights there on 24hours a day..mainly because all my stock is housed in my bedroom.soon as it warms up i have a shed to convert,,i will do 18 hours on 6 hours off then..so far tho i havent had any problems with 24hour lighting..i have many species..they all shed fine and eat fine.The reson i mayby successful is i dont work so i can put all my time in to it.thanks for the comments about the pic..i have yet to have a 3foot poster blown up..i must do that soon and get one framed..i been qwoted 80$ for a 3foot poster..with my camera u can print up to 3 foot and u still wont loose any detail.

The hardest species i have bred so far is jade mantids..right pain in the ###### it was.this is one os the easiest ones i have done..after placing the female infront of the male he spotted her and mounted after 5 mins of me placing her in front of him..after another 5 mins they connected..its been about 1 hour and there still at it..


----------



## tier (Mar 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> not bad hey for someone that only started breeding few months ago.room temps are 80f 24hours a day..humidity is between 15-35%.shes been eating crickets.now i have my flys hatching fine shes living on them now./.the female has been adult for 11 days..the male has been adult for about 2 months.i dont switch the lights there on 24hours a day..mainly because all my stock is housed in my bedroom.soon as it warms up i have a shed to convert,,i will do 18 hours on 6 hours off then..so far tho i havent had any problems with 24hour lighting..i have many species..they all shed fine and eat fine.The reson i mayby successful is i dont work so i can put all my time in to it.thanks for the comments about the pic..i have yet to have a 3foot poster blown up..i must do that soon and get one framed..i been qwoted 80$ for a 3foot poster..with my camera u can print up to 3 foot and u still wont loose any detail.The hardest species i have bred so far is jade mantids..right pain in the ###### it was.this is one os the easiest ones i have done..after placing the female infront of the male he spotted her and mounted after 5 mins of me placing her in front of him..after another 5 mins they connected..its been about 1 hour and there still at it..


Hi

Thank you very much for your detailed info. That's great you give all this info.

I think _Pseudempusa pinnapavonis _- a species which is in stock for about very few years, maybe 2 years now - has a lot of secrets we have to clear. Not many people are breeding them and had a lot problems to mate them afer the first generation. However, some people like me were lucky. I had lots problems with mine. The biggest problem was I only had one breeding pair. My female started to eat a little more and become fat with an age of about 2 moth, the male mated first with an age of two month, while the female was 3 moth old already at that date. Because I only had I pair you should not use my experiences. That is very simple because you need 35 species minimum for mathematically stochastically input (that is not my personal opinion but a scientifically must).

However, lot of people pointed out that the females do not eat correctly after beiing adult for about 3 month. On the other hand, other people pointed out that they can be mated after a time most species need.

Another point is that the conditions you bred them are just overwhelming:

I kept them COMPLETELY different: Short day periods, very cool, very humid, because no other circumstances seemed to work. Now you tell me you breed them like a desert-species. That is great and showes how much secrets this species has got.

I just hope that your female has noticed that she was mated and won't forget it. I'm sorry to say I know a lot females of different species which won't realise that they were mated if they are too young.

I cannot say anything concerning Jade mantis because I never kept or seen it - only on your pictures. As far as I know, you are the only one breeding it. You will become a great breeder if you construct a stock of Jade mantis.

Best regards, nice easter and thank you for information and photos,

tier


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 22, 2008)

"i only have 1 male..i love a challenge il put the male in a room cooler than mine in a sec."

 Isn't that the same situation with the idolomantis? And wasn't that the same situation with the Jade Mantis? Man, you sure do slide by  . MJ, you are one good breeder.

(For some reason, I couldn't quote you)


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 22, 2008)

tier said:


> I just hope that your female has noticed that she was mated and won't forget it. I'm sorry to say I know a lot females of different species which won't realise that they were mated if they are too young.


if the male lives long enough il mate them again after she lays 1 or 2 ooths.only time will tell i guess..i just woke up and the male is off the female..every thing is fine.il let u know if and when she lays an oth..fingers crossed


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 22, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> "i only have 1 male..i love a challenge il put the male in a room cooler than mine in a sec."  Isn't that the same situation with the idolomantis?
> 
> (For some reason, I couldn't quote you)


the idols u cant cool down the male..if the temps and humidity arnt spot on the male wont live very long.Every thing has to be perfect with this species..im stil waiting for the female to moult..its not looking good..hes been adult for about 4-6 weeks now.im getting worried that hes going to die before i can mate them..this is species i want to breed the most..so im praying she shedds soon..her wing buds have swollen so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey can i borrow your male MJ?  

How about the 3rd ooth? or second if she onle lays 2


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 22, 2008)

yer u can have him if he lives long enough.  mayby il mate her again soon as shes laid 1 ooth..then il send u it..


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 22, 2008)

MJ, let us know as soon as your female idol molts. Tell us about the attempts to mate them too.  Thanks. BTW, I love your photos, are you a pro? :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 23, 2008)

Ta Scott :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Thanks. BTW, I love your photos, are you a pro? :lol:


i wouldn't say im a pro.iv only been doing it about a year,i just have a good rig and practice alot..


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## matt020593 (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL that mantis was cross. Nice video. I think I might get some of these after seeing that.

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2008)

11th march the female shed to adult

21st march the male mounted the female and they conctected

today is 22nd april and she has just laid her 1st ooth..its taken about 4 weeks after mating to lay her 1st ooth..

.il get a pic tomorow when it hardens up.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 22, 2008)

:mellow: Are you talking about your Pseudes or Idols? Congratulations either way


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 23, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> :mellow: Are you talking about your Pseudes or Idols? Congratulations either way


read the thread tital your know which one im talking about then


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

i had the male and female housed in a 2ft x 2ft net cage..iv had food in the cage 24hours a day like i do with all my mantids.for the past 2 months they have been living together fine..today i walked past the cage..

"all i see is something hanging from the top of the net cage and what looks like wings at the bottom of the cage..then i look at the female..WOW is she fat or what.hmm wheres the male.?,shes eaten him,.DOH! he was dam old any way..i mean really old!months hes been adult.mayby 4- 5 months?

the male shed to adult on December the 30th so he lived for just over 5 months as adult before she had him for lunch.,.

female


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 5, 2008)

1st ooth hatched,,only got about 30 but when she laid it for some reason there was small holes in the ooth with eggs showing inside so im pleased i got 30..she laid another ooth today and i have 1 more ooth about to hatch in 3 weeks..


----------

